
Apple introduces new $399 iPhone SE with Touch ID and 4.7″ screen - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/15/apple-introduces-new-399-iphone-se-with-touch-id-and-4-7-screen/
======
DanTheManPR
Glad it retains the fingerprint reader, sad that Apple is so deadset against
including the microphone jack that the iPhone 6 had.

------
andrepd
I was itching for this announcement, not because I want to buy an iPhone, but
because this will finally mean other manufacturers will start to make compact
phones.

It drives me up the wall that I simply _cannot_ find a reasonably competent
phone (i.e. mid/upper range from the past 4 years) which is not absolutely
fucking huge. It's insane that the "phablet" standard from ~5 years ago is now
not even the new standard, but the _only_ standard.

------
duxup
I abandoned the flagship phones due to pricing. I love shiny new tech but the
pricing for flagships have become absurd. I'm not throwing down $700 to $1000
every couple years.

So I stuck with my old Nexus 5x for way too long until the Pixel 3a came out.
The 3a was all I really wanted, reasonable size (although I could go for it
being smaller) and good camera... and a reasonable price (I got it for $200).

Personally with privacy concerns and such... if Apple had a good offering in
the $300 or maybe 400 range. I might go a round with them.

~~~
andrepd
>Personally with privacy concerns and such...

Fortunately google phones usually have a pretty thriving aftermarket
community. You will usually find LineageOS supported for many years.

------
calvinbhai
I think this is excellent timing.

Those due for upgrading their phones while being wary of the current state of
the economy and their own cash flow situation, can just going for this phone,
and not bother about upgrading for an another 3-4 years.

Also a great way for Apple to widen their funnel for first time iPhone / Apple
customers!

------
ahakki
Does it supprot 3D Touch? I love that feature. It's the reason I never moved
on from the iPhone 7.

~~~
calvinbhai
what's the point of wanting this feature when it is not going to be a focus
for many apps since this feature is not available in newer phones?

~~~
ahakki
You can switch between Apps by hard swiping from the left edge. You can move
the cursor and make text selections by hard pressing the keyboard. You can
preview links in safary without having to long press. You can open additional
options in control center (flashligh brightness, timer duration etc). You can
hard press a song, and without lifting ur finger select what you want to do
with it in less time than the newer models take to even show u the dialogue.

3D Touch was a great feature.

~~~
tarentel
I am not certain but I think 3D touch referred only to touching app icons and
opening a menu which you can still do but it is no longer as feature rich if
the app supported it. All the other features you've listed are still present
in newer phones.

~~~
ahakki
No these features are not available in the Xs and 11(pro) as they lack the
necessary hardware to recognize the force you apply to the screen. They
simulate some of the features by opening the same menu after a long press, but
that's not the same thing.

------
zymhan
Is this the original SE screen size, or has it been bumped up to an iphone
6/7/8 screen?

~~~
notatoad
the original iPhone SE was a 4" screen. this new SE is the same as the 6/7/8

------
jmsflknr
If you look at the time stamp, it is not really a dupe.

